
Sprint Google Voice integration ends June 1, 2018 - ilyabraude
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/voice/bdfXSuR6g3A
======
ilyabraude
This is an end of an era. So much of my call/text workflow revolved around
seamlessly using my real phone vs Google Voice VOIP and SMS in apps/extensions
across many devices, not to mention the device-independent history of all
texts, calls and voicemails. It's also the biggest reason I've stuck with
Sprint for over a decade.

------
surlyadopter
This service was a big help to anyone who spent long portions of the day in
reception-less areas.

